# No wireless wpi and uath drivers



## lcr0n05 (Oct 14, 2013)

I am trying to get wireless internet working on my laptop, and have run into issues connecting.  I've tried my laptop's integrated card which is an Intel 3945ABG and have also tried using the TL-WN620G USB wireless device.  The integrated one uses the wpi(4) driver, and the USB one uses the uath(4) driver.  I have attempted to follow the documentation multiple times, and always run into issues at the DHCP stage.  With both chips the networks are detected, but no IP address is given. I bought the USB one because I saw on multiple forums that the Atheros chipset is well supported, though that may have only meant ones using the ath(4) driver, which seem to be extremely outdated. I have tried FreeBSD 9.2 for both, and 9.1 for the wpi card, as well as NetBSD for the wpi, and PC-BSD for the wpi. I couldn't get FreeBSD or NetBSD to actually connect with either card at all, while PC-BSD got my integrated card to work at home, but nowhere else. PC-BSD couldn't get the uath one working at all either. GhostBSD didn't even install on my system so it's out as well. Any suggestions are welcome, though please try to keep it relatively simple as I haven't had much opportunity to play around with BSD due to this problem. My Ethernet port does work, if configured during the installation process, so I can get internet when necessary it's just that I need wireless as well.


----------

